# Tribune Bicycle Serial Numbers



## Blue Streak (Dec 11, 2017)

I am compiling a list of Tribune Bicycle Serial Numbers specifically for years 1894-1902 but will also include any years after this period.

Black Manufacturing Company of Erie PA trademarked the name "Tribune" on June 6, 1893. The first year of production was 1894. William T. Black partnered with Leonard B. Gaylor, creator of the 1889-91 Eagle high wheel safety, to create the Tribune Bicycle. Black Manufacturing Company owned Tribune until fall of 1899 when it became part of the American Bicycle Company. ABC continued manufacturing Tribunes at the Erie plant until August 1902 when the factory was closed and operations were moved to Westfield MA.

My research to date has determined the following estimated range of serial numbers per year:

1894: SN 0001-2500
1895: SN 2500-5250
1896: SN 5250-16000
1897: SN 16000-25500
1898: SN 25500-35000
1899: SN 35000-50000
1900: SN 50000-68000
1901: SN 68000-78000
1902: SN 78000-91000

If anyone owns a Tribune and would like to share some photos, frame size, serial number, etc. I will add to my list and continue to narrow down on the beginning and ending serial numbers per year. I can also help with determining originality of a Tribune and provide specifications for each model. I have all catalogs from 1894-1902. I would also be interested in a copy or scan of the 1903 catalog. Always interested in purchasing Tribune bicycles, parts or related items.

Serial numbers are located on underside of frame. 1894-1899 are at very bottom of sloping front down tube and 1900-1902 are on bottom of crank:

1894-1899 Serial Number:





1900-1902 Serial Number:








Thank you - Jeff Kidder
jkidder@kidderwachter.com


----------



## shoe3 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 14, 2017)

From The Wheel Sept 1896..... About the addition to the plant of the Black Manufacturing Co.





From The Wheel Jan 1897...... Abouth the addition of the color of paint for their 97 tandems - an enamel of robins egg blue.


----------



## shoe3 (Dec 16, 2017)

Blue Streak said:


> I am compiling a list of Tribune Bicycle Serial Numbers specifically for years 1894-1902 but will also include any years after this period.
> 
> Black Manufacturing Company of Erie PA trademarked the name "Tribune" on June 6, 1893. The first year of production was 1894. William T. Black partnered with Leonard B. Gaylor, creator of the 1889-91 Eagle high wheel safety, to create the Tribune Bicycle. Black Manufacturing Company owned Tribune until fall of 1899 when it became part of the American Bicycle Company. ABC continued manufacturing Tribunes at the Erie plant until August 1902 when the factory was closed and operations were moved to Westfield MA.
> 
> ...


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

1899 building addition to the Mfg Plant...


----------



## filmonger (Feb 1, 2018)

Stolen Tribunes 1896 from the Referee

Tribune 9768 May 1896



 

Virgilant 9113 June 1896



 

Tribune 3623 & 15033 July 1896



 

 

Tribune 4966 Aug 1896


----------



## filmonger (Feb 15, 2018)

1899 - Tribune adjustable bars


----------

